# [Sammelthread] Camelot Unchained aka DAoC 2 - MMO mit Fokus auf RvR



## dante`afk (6. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Camelot Unchained by City State Entertainment — Kickstarter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-1a8xj2aBE#!
​ 
OK OK HYPE OMG - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt; Mark Jacobs, Mythic Ex-Boss und Co-Founder hat fuer Maerz anegekuendigt Camelot Unchained auf Kickstarter zu starten. Der Schwerpunkt soll auf RvR mit 3 Fraktionen, Craften und Housing liegen. 

Die 3 konkurrierenden Realms werden wie folgt heissen: Arthurian, Tuatha Dé Danann und Viking. (Ja die aehnlichkeit ist verblueffend, Arthur aus Albion, Tuatha Baumschubser Hibernia und Midgard die Vikinger)

PvM soll es nahezu kaum geben, so Marc Jacobs. Nur Trainings-Bereiche und Special Events sollen etwas PvM beinhalten, alles andere soll nah an RvR angeknuepft sein.

Zum craften: Items und Gear soll es vom crafting oder von PvP events geben. Vollzeitcrafter  sollen hier belohnt werden.



> The only way for experienced players to get their gear, items, etc., will be from the crafting system or from certain challenge (PvP) events. I want to make Camelot Unchained that best choice for players who want to be full-time crafters.


Laut Jacobs soll Camelot Unchained kein "spiritueller Nachfolger" von DAoC werden, viel mehr soll es auf eigenen Beinen stehen sollen, mit vielen bekannten Inhalten aus DAoC, allerdings auch vielen neuen herausfordernden Elementen. 

Es wird ein monatliches Abo-model geben, kein F2P. Evtl. wird es Cosmetics fuer die Housingzone geben. Jedem, sogar Jacobs ist klar dass DAoC eine Nische war, und auch hier schlagen sie diesen Weg ein:



> I'd rather have 30K people paying and playing monthly than hundreds of thousands playing for free and hope to convert 5%. This game is geared to doing one thing spectacularly, and that one thing is RvR.


Camelot Unchained Kickstarter to launch in March, announces CSE’s Mark Jacobs | VG247

RvR Unchained: Mark Jacobs returns to Camelot | Massively

Camelot Unchained (CU) - MMORPG.com






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agsJlZvFPIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Hier gibt es so gut wie alle Foundation Principles auf Deutsch >>>* Camelot Unchained (PC): News


----------



## dante`afk (25. April 2013)

sehr guter artikel ueber CU

Can Camelot Unchained kickstart MMOs? • Articles • PC • Eurogamer.net


----------



## Xukii (28. April 2013)

Hey,


Danket für das Thema. Sehr Interessant.

Gruß


----------



## dante`afk (29. April 2013)

neues introduction video eingefuegt


----------



## Fexzz (3. Mai 2013)

Oh mein Gott, kann nicht glauben, dass sie es noch gepackt haben. Verdammt nochmal, **** yeah.


----------

